# The Dead of Winter Campaign



## Arduin (Oct 20, 2008)

The Dead of Winter RPG Campaign was a home RPG campaign with modified 3rd Edition Dungeons and Dragons rules. World description including maps, house rules, alternate classes, character descriptions and 38 chapter journal of the adventure are now online: http://www.heikkitoivonen.net/deadwinter/

Enjoy!


----------

